# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Вступительные экзамены

## Тандрик

Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь как у вас в школе проходит вступительная пора. Какие мероприятия, форма экзамена. У нас бывает так: месяц (з 25 апреля по 22 мая) принимаем документы; назначается дата 1-2 консультации. А сам экзамен проходит так - в разных кабинетах по отделам сидят 3-4 педагога и экзаменуют непосредствено "своих" поступающих т.е. пианисты-пианистов, струнники-только струнников и .т.д. Поделитесь своими наработками, пожалуйста.

----------


## fufif57

У нас уже давно нет никаких вступительных экзаменов. Берём всех! Иногда, даже не глядя, знакомимся с учениками уже на первом уроке.Бывают и неожиданности (в смысле здоровья) Но всё равно рады всем - это наша нагрузка, се ля ви!

----------


## Тандрик

А у нас как раз конкурс, да еще очень большой. Даже не знаешь что и лучше - при большом наплыве деток очень боимся ошибиться. Бывает что на экзамен кто-то дитя поднатаскал, а он потом ну никак не тянет, а бывает, что на экзамене испугался, не полностью раскрылся, а в работе такой прогресс показывает! Вот и задумываешься - как бы разнообразить и расширить вступительные экзамены, чтобы действительно ценное не пропустить.

----------


## AuntQ

Где такие конкурсы, в какой стране? Уверена, что не в России.

----------


## Светлана...

Тандрик, заинтриговали, так хочется узнать ГДЕ  есть конкурсы при поступлении в ДМШ? Внашем регионе конкурсов нет не только в ДМШ, но и на многие отделения в музыкальные училища.

----------


## sveta-gr

В нашей  городской музыкальной  уж слишком набивают себе цену, отказывают порой очень хорошим деткам. Некоторые идут к нам, в деревенскую ДМШ, благо 4 наших филиала находятся рядом с городом. Мы уж таким деткам очень рады, с удовольствием к себе берём, и раскрываются они у нас, и заканчивают без проблем. А "звёзды" из городской многие и первого класса не заканчивают.

----------


## mind5

> А у нас как раз конкурс, да еще очень большой


Рада за Вас, ну хоть где-то преподаватели не думают о том что могут остаться без кусочка хлебушка:smile:
Наверное нам не помешала бы тема  Давайте познакомимся, чтобы знать в каких регионах такое изобилие детей.........

----------


## belta123

> А у нас как раз конкурс, да еще очень большой.


Можно только позавидовать!!! Берём всех,но всё равно прослушиваем обязательно.

----------


## Тандрик

Я живу и работаю в Киеве. Никакого секрета нет - просто наша школа находится в огромном жилом массиве и около станции метро. Очень удобная транспортная развязка помогает поднять контингент в школе. Ну про конкурс = это конечно касается не всех инструментов. Основной "удар" идет на фортепиано и гитару. Но в последние пару лет и эстрадный вокал пользуется спросом. Стараемся поднять рейтинг бандуре, баяну и аккордеону. Но пока остаемся на уровне "как везде".

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Уважаемые коллеги, поделитесь как у вас в школе проходит вступительная пора. Какие мероприятия, форма экзамена. У нас бывает так: месяц (з 25 апреля по 22 мая) принимаем документы; назначается дата 1-2 консультации. А сам экзамен проходит так - в разных кабинетах по отделам сидят 3-4 педагога и экзаменуют непосредствено "своих" поступающих т.е. пианисты-пианистов, струнники-только струнников и .т.д. Поделитесь своими наработками, пожалуйста.


Есть интересное учебное пособие для  студентов высших учебных заведений -  В.П. Анисимов "Диагностика музыкальных способностей детей".Москва. Владос.2004.
В пособии рассказано как диагностировать чувство темпа, метроритма, тембра,звуковысотного чувства и т.д. Процесс этот довольно длительный, но, как мне кажется, дающий возможность более правильно оценить музыкальные способности ребенка.

----------


## Юлия Савватеева

Я работаю в ближнем Подмосковье. У нас тоже последние 2 года конкурс, специальная запись на приём документов. Объясняется это интенсивным строительством вокруг ( а школа искусств одна, и помещение небольшое, следовательно по нормам контингент ограничивают ). С этого года у нас на экзамене будет работать психолог, которая на основе проведения специальных тестов будет рекомендовать родителям, какой инструмент выбрать для ребёнка.

----------


## Тандрик

*Юлия Савватеева*, 
Я уже давно поняла, что психолог на вступительных экзаменах просто необходим. Полностью поддерживаю эту идею!!!Вот опять пришло время - принимаем документы для поступления в школу, а администрация никак не включается в организацию самих экзаменов. Так надоел этот застой!!! Ведь многие родители просто до конца не понимают куда склоняются способности их ребенка и отдают на тот инструмент, который нравится им самим или же по методу престижа.

----------


## AuntQ

Хорошо там, где есть конкурс среди детей, но я бы делала такой же конкурс для родителей. Много учеников не доучились после развода родителей, из за лени родителей, им не хочется вести ребёнка на занятия, когда он маленький. А домашняя работа, она тоже зависит от родителей, иногда и прочитать задание в дневнике не желают.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

У нас тоже всегда конкурс, и попадают далеко не все детишки.... Но.... в этом году вообще выделили всего 15 мест.... а выпускается 35 выпускников.... Вот такими методами наверное руководству страны или нашего поселка хочется довести  школу до закрытия вообще.... Всем остальным предложили учиться на коммерческой основе, а это почти 2 тыс. р в месяц.....

----------


## Людмила 07

Поделюсь и я. Раньше у нас принимали заявления с апреля до конца мая. Потом перед вступительными экзаменами делали 2 дня конультаций -индивидуальные и групповые (детям давали одну песенку, чтобы помимо других заданий, они еще и ее спели). В комисси сидели несколько педагогов. Сейчас ситуацию администрация кардинально меняет. При этом уточню, что конкурса практически нет) Так вот, теперь всех педагогов обязали по очереди дежурить в школе -отсиживать определенное время на тот случай, если в школу придут родители с ребенком. Мы будем должны провести консультацию, а затем помочь оформить дакументы. Мне досталась "великая миссия" -разработать программу требований по вступительным экзаменам. То есть программу по диагностике муз.способностей+ разработать критерии оценки (за это ставим такой балл, за такие способности -такой...) Мало того, что надо как-то адаптированно и просто выписать все основные задания, которые проводятся на экзамене (как проверяем память, ритм, слух и т.д.), так еще и с баллами нужно разобраться самой))) При этом у нас будут поступающие по 5-ти и 7-ми летний курс обучения. Для маленьких детей оценку не имеем права ставить -только плюсики, а для детей старше 8 лет -уже оценки. Начала уже что-то делать, но как-то мне совсем не весело от этого...Понимаешь, что это просто лишняя работа, бумажные дела, так сказать. А в реальности же будем брать всех. Вот и вопрос -зачем? 
Кстати, может у кого-то есть что-то подобное, или просто напишите какие  именно задания даете на вступительных? Буду очень признательна! Ко всему прочему оговорюсь, что я хоть и единственный теоретик в школе (и с консерваторией по образованию), но на вступительных было всего один раз, до декретного...давно короче)) а есть люди более опытные в этом вопросе. Но делать буду я-решение начальства)))

----------


## элегия

У нас с поступлением просто ажиотаж. В прошлом году экзамен проходил с 9 утра до 5 вечера. Консультации проводим 3 дня: приглашаем в класс детей с родителями человек до 10. Когда родители видят разницу музыкальных способностей детей с ними легче работать, советуя, что видимо вам нужно заняться чем-то  другим. Главное , конечно, ритм, если ребёнок не справляется - заниматься нет смысла. Далее, поём звуки в разном диапазоне - это хороший показатель, и разучиваем небольшие попевочки. типа "светит солнышко к нам в окошечко". Правильный ли выбор мы сделали покажет  "0" класс. Здесь уже смотришь и отношение родителей к школе и какой результат получился в конце уч. года. Ведь тоже поступают дети непоющие, но в конце года начинают петь.
С "пятилетками" приём более строже. здесь все показатели должны быть отличными.

----------

